# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  whats difference between these 2 RCBO's??

## wozzzzza

i decided to look up some part numbers of what was recently put in at my place. 
whats the difference here?? i had to have an RCBO replaced the other week and the electrician replaced the old one in there with this one https://www.clipsal.com/products/det...b-document-1=0
it has like 2 extra wires hanging out of the bottom of it that he put one to earth bar and one to neutral bar where the old breaker only had one wire hanging out of it connected to neutral bar 
why not just replace with a simple one like this?? https://www.clipsal.com/products/det...b-document-1=0 
why did he choose that twice the price one over the other one? i cant see any difference?? someone explain?

----------


## havabeer

Isnt this a question for your electrician?

----------


## droog

> Isnt this a question for your electrician?

  Why ask a qualified expert who fitted the device when you can get answers from a bunch of rando’s on a web forum.  :Biggrin:

----------


## wozzzzza

> Isnt this a question for your electrician?

   too late and not bothering to ask him. he did explain something but didn't understand fully at the time but all he said it was safer for some reason. just until now i'm doing some research and seeing huge differences in price. but its still an RCBO that trips with over current and earth leakage, why soo much different in price?

----------


## Jonno80

10kA vs 4.5kA breaking capacity for starters.

----------


## Lovey

They're different sizes and would need different 'holes' in the face plate of the board.

----------

